# Best 3" barrel .40 cal handgun



## geesal (Jan 18, 2008)

In the market for a 3" .40 cal handgun. Would like some comments and reviews.

Thanks


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Best for what?

Concealed carry?
Range use?
Field use?
Home defense?
Impressing the ladies?


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm considering the Karh K40 (3.5"), handled one, didn't shoot it though. Looked on the net at the Walthers as well, they look sharp and get a lot of good comments.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For good reason, there are lots of XD40SC fans out there. I carry the XD9SC daily.

Super reliable, super accurate, safe, cheap. (Under $500)

Jeff


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> For good reason, there are lots of XD40SC fans out there. I carry the XD9SC daily.
> 
> Super reliable, super accurate, safe, cheap. (Under $500)
> 
> Jeff


XD40SC fan here!! I couldn't be happier, and will be adding more XD's very soon!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Cz Rami is a sweet gun they have a poly frame or a poly coated aluminium. I was looking for a nice compact gun to carry thats affordable (around $500) and offers both s/a and d/a. extremely accurate right out of the box couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's gotta wear out your hand shooting 150 rounds straight thru that little 40, doesn't it?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> It's gotta wear out your hand shooting 150 rounds straight thru that little 40, doesn't it?


thats why i bought the 9mm :smt082 but my father inlaw carrys the .40 and yes he had a nice bruise in between his thumb and index finger after our last trip to the range


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

The XDSC 40 should be on your list. It is a very fine weapon, with excellent accuracy, great reliability and ample capacity. This is the best gun I have ever owned, and I wouldn't trade it for anything on the market, including those high priced custom pieces.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> It's gotta wear out your hand shooting 150 rounds straight thru that little 40, doesn't it?


No kidding...one day I did 200 rounds and I couldn't hold a pen to sign for my P22 afterward.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> It's gotta wear out your hand shooting 150 rounds straight thru that little 40, doesn't it?


I've put 300 downrange with no issues what so ever. My 100lb girlfriend has no issues either, take your skirt off Ship! :smt082


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Lucky7 said:


> I've put 300 downrange with no issues what so ever. My 100lb girlfriend has no issues either, take your skirt off Ship! :smt082


+1

Grip it properly and the XD40 subcompact is as timid as a dead cat.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

3.5 you like? Smith Wesson M&P sweet piece. I say whatever feels best in your hand, I've been liking the feel of a 24/7 Pro Compact by Taurus lately. Or man those Walter PPS have a sweet feel. So many guns, most all of them will do the job, but I work a gun counter, so I get to play with them every day.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to toss a vote in for the XD-40SC I love that gun... I have the full size XD-40 and it shoots like a dream and the guy I shoot with every week has the 40 sub-comp and its a sweet little pistol.


----------

